# S7-400 Montageadapter



## Christoph Mohr (3 September 2006)

Mit diesem Montageadapter können Geräte auf dem Baugruppenträger der S7-400 montiert werden, sogar im laufenden Betrieb und ohne zu Bohren.
Besonders interessant für temporäre Installationen. Nähere Informationen und weiteres Zubehör für S5 und S7 finden Sie bei cd electronic.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (5 September 2006)

Christoph Mohr schrieb:


> Mit diesem Montageadapter können Geräte auf dem Baugruppenträger der S7-400 montiert werden, sogar im laufenden Betrieb und ohne zu Bohren.
> Besonders interessant für temporäre Installationen. Nähere Informationen und weiteres Zubehör für S5 und S7 finden Sie bei cd electronic.



Ich verstehe nicht ganz....
Wie, bohren ? temporäre Installationen ?
Hmmm....

:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Christoph Mohr (5 September 2006)

Es kommt immer wieder vor, daß in einer laufenden Anlage Fernwartungsgeräte, insbesondere TELE-PROFessional-II nachgerüstet werden müssen. Manchmal sollen die Geräte auch nur vorrübergehend in den Schaltschrank. Vielleicht ist auch einfach kein Platz mehr auf der Montageplatte. Aber auf dem Baugruppenträger der S7-400 sind noch freie Steckplätze. 
Dann kann man diese Adapterplatte auf den Baugruppenträger schrauben und hat, ohne im Schaltschrank zu bohren, eine saubere und stabile Lösung.
Einige Anlagenbauer setzen während der Garantiezeit Fernwartungsgeräte ein, die später nicht vom Endkunden übernommen werden, also ausgebaut und zurückgegeben werden müssen. Trotzdem soll das Gerät sicher montiert sein. Und gut aussehen soll´s ja auch. Dann bietet sich diese Lösung an. Wenn das Gerät wieder ausgebaut wird, fallen keine Bohrspähne herunter und es bleibt kein "Loch" im Schaltschrank-Layout.
Es gibt noch soviele andere Möglichkeiten, zum Beispiel einen Schnapsspender für die Inbetriebnahmezeit. Oder für Hitzköpfe einen Feuerlöscher.  
MfG
C. Mohr


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (5 September 2006)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh....
Jetzt ist der Groschen gefallen !


----------



## Kleverle (12 September 2006)

*Professionelles Teil*



Christoph Mohr schrieb:


> Mit diesem Montageadapter können Geräte auf dem Baugruppenträger der S7-400 montiert werden, sogar im laufenden Betrieb und ohne zu Bohren.
> Besonders interessant für temporäre Installationen. Nähere Informationen und weiteres Zubehör für S5 und S7 finden Sie bei cd electronic.


Ich habe eine solche Platte bei mir im Einsatz, war eine super Erleichterung und Platz spart das Ding auch noch. Ist eine gute Idee.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (12 September 2006)

Kleverle schrieb:


> Ich habe eine solche Platte bei mir im Einsatz, war eine super Erleichterung und Platz spart das Ding auch noch. Ist eine gute Idee.



Nur schön aufpassen, das das Bier nicht ausläuft und in die SPS tropft !

:s18: :s18:  :s18:


----------



## zotos (12 September 2006)

*Lobhudelei...*

Es überrascht mich immer wieder das gerade im Forum „Werbung und Produktneuheiten“ nach dem irgendetwas vorgestellt wird, neue Benutzer auftauchen die noch nie etwas im „SPS-Forum“ geschrieben haben… außer dieser Produkt Lobhudelei. Es ist komisch das diese Leute gerade jetzt (sehr zeitnah) wo ein neues Produkt vorgestellt wird anmelden. Ich möchte hier ausdrücklich _nicht_ den Autor der Produktvorstellung anfeinden. Es ist ja auch möglich dass sich irgendjemand einen Spaß daraus macht hier eine gekünstelte Lobhudelei zu betreiben. 

Bin ich der einzige der das komisch findet?


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (12 September 2006)

zotos schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige der das komisch findet?


Nö, ich hab mich auch schon gewundert...

Und "s'Kleverle" ist ja nicht unbekannt...


----------



## Rainer Hönle (13 September 2006)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Und "s'Kleverle" ist ja nicht unbekannt...


Und heißt vielleicht Werner mit Vornamen


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (13 September 2006)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Und heißt vielleicht Werner mit Vornamen


Meinst du, die stecken unter einer Decke ? ;-)
(Glaub ich aber nicht, sind doch eher Wettbewerber, oder ?)


----------



## Rainer Hönle (13 September 2006)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Meinst du, die stecken unter einer Decke ? ;-)
> (Glaub ich aber nicht, sind doch eher Wettbewerber, oder ?)


cd electronic vertreibt unter anderem auch Produkte der Firma pi. Der Geschäftsführer von pi, der "Erfinder" vom Kleverle, heißt *Werner* Sonnentag.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (13 September 2006)

Ahh, 
so weit hatte ich mich mit cd e noch gar nicht beschäftigt.
Soso. Ganz schön klever, die beiden, gelle


----------



## Kleverle (15 September 2006)

*Es war kein Spass*

Es war kein Spass, als uns der Platz auf unserer Montageplatte ausging. Dank dieser Montageplatte von CD-ELECTRONIC haben wir eine Lösung unseres Problems.





zotos schrieb:


> Es überrascht mich immer wieder das gerade im Forum „Werbung und Produktneuheiten“ nach dem irgendetwas vorgestellt wird, neue Benutzer auftauchen die noch nie etwas im „SPS-Forum“ geschrieben haben… außer dieser Produkt Lobhudelei. Es ist komisch das diese Leute gerade jetzt (sehr zeitnah) wo ein neues Produkt vorgestellt wird anmelden. Ich möchte hier ausdrücklich _nicht_ den Autor der Produktvorstellung anfeinden. Es ist ja auch möglich dass sich irgendjemand einen Spaß daraus macht hier eine gekünstelte Lobhudelei zu betreiben.
> 
> Bin ich der einzige der das komisch findet?


----------



## Kleverle (15 September 2006)

*Es wird nicht gemauschelt ...*

Warum sollen wir unter einer Decke stecken?
Da gibt es nichts zu verstecken, die SUPER-Lösung mit der Platte kann ich Euch gerne bei uns im Praxiseinsatz zeigen.
Oder hat einer von euch an diese Lösung wenn auch nur ansatzweise gedacht?

Außerdem, wer vertreibt keine PI-Produkte?
Auch Deltalogic, wie sicherlich bekannt ist.






Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> cd electronic vertreibt unter anderem auch Produkte der Firma pi. Der Geschäftsführer von pi, der "Erfinder" vom Kleverle, heißt *Werner* Sonnentag.


----------



## Kleverle (15 September 2006)

*Es wird nicht gemauschelt ...*

Warum sollen wir unter einer Decke stecken?
Da gibt es nichts zu verstecken, die SUPER-Lösung mit der Platte kann ich Euch gerne bei uns im Praxiseinsatz zeigen.
Oder hat einer von euch an diese Lösung wenn auch nur ansatzweise gedacht? Sicherlich die Platte war nicht ganz billig, aber trotzdem war der Preis von 60,- EUR immer noch kostengünstiger als einen neuen Schrankaufbau zu machen.

Außerdem, wer hat mittlerweile keine PI-Produkte in seinem Vertriebsprogramm?
Auch Deltalogic, wie sicherlich bekannt ist.






Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> cd electronic vertreibt unter anderem auch Produkte der Firma pi. Der Geschäftsführer von pi, der "Erfinder" vom Kleverle, heißt *Werner* Sonnentag.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (15 September 2006)

Hallo Herr Sonnentag,



Kleverle schrieb:


> Außerdem, wer hat mittlerweile keine PI-Produkte in seinem Vertriebsprogramm?


Also mir fallen da noch einige Firmen ein  



> Auch Deltalogic, wie sicherlich bekannt ist.


Stimmt, da machen wir auch keinen Hehl draus. Allerdings brauche ich zum Aufzählen der aktuellen Produkte die wir aus der pi-Produktpalette im Programm haben nicht einmal alle Finger einer Hand. Und dies sind dann auch noch alles Produkte aus dem S5-Umfeld, wie Ihnen sicherlich bekannt ist.


----------



## Cleverle (15 September 2006)

Kleverle schrieb:


> Es war kein Spass, als uns der Platz auf unserer Montageplatte ausging.



Wenn Dir das bei der Automatisierung Deines Hobbyraumes passiert ist, na gut. Anderfalls ist das eindeutig ein Planungsfehler. Auch Pfennigfuchser wissen, dass man im Schaltschrank 20 % Reserve für vorhersehbares Unverhersehbares lässt ...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 September 2006)

Guten Tag,

bevor das hier jetzt wieder überkocht ...

Im Umfeld der Siemens-Steuerungen sind nun 
ja viele Firmen als Anbieter von Komponeten 
und Software tätig.

Allerdings erlauben der Markt und der gesunde 
Menschenverstand hier keine Kleinstaaterei. 
Deshalb entstehen manche Produkte in 
Kooperation oder man "greift" ins Lager eines 
Wettbewerbers (wie wir beim S5-LAN). So 
kommt es dass es einzelne Produkte von 
verschiedenen Anbietern zu beziehen gibt, 
die sich nur beim Aufkleber unterscheiden.  

Unseren Kunden ist es aber nach unseren 
Erfahrungen egal, wer das Teil eigentlich 
zusammenlötet, wesentlich wichtiger ist
eine kompetente Beratung und ein optimaler
Service.

Wenn verschiedene Hersteller bei einem 
Produkt kooperieren und das Know-How 
bündeln, ist das der Qualität eines Produktes 
sicher nicht abträglich.

In diesem Sinne, viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------

